# Server taking too long to respond?



## twkidd (Feb 14, 2008)

I've been able to connect to websites like isohunt.com, eztv.it and so on so forth mainly to download tv programme.

Suddenly few days ago, I can't enter any of the sites. It always says server is taking too long to respond, or connection timeout. Oddly enough, I asked my friend to go into the same website, it loads.

I've checked my firewall, no problems there. I haven't touch my proxy or anything for that matter and I'm sure i'm online as I'm typing this msg.

So, what could it be? My computer or my ISP is causing the problem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please review the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, and you'll see we provide no support for P2P applications here at TSF. You must have missed the rules on your way in the door, I suggest reading them now.


----------

